# Yorkshire piglets for sale



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Yorkshire white piglets born beginning of Sept. Eating solids, healthy & hale. Available Now. Raised on pasture and hay. Antibiotic and Hormone FREE. Healthy, All Natural, Low Carb, Low Fat Pigs!  

These pigs are easy to keep, fast growing, long bodied, meaty tasty pigs. Boar was ~800 lbs at two years. Sows were 200 lbs at 6 months, 300 lbs at one year. 

Buy piglets to raise yourself for $50 per piglet. $45 each for 4 or more - several are about as easy as one. In the snow free months they can forage on pasture, clearing brush, tilling garden and turn grass into pork for you. In the winter, corral them in your garden and feed them hay plus some grain if you like. They'll clean up last summers plant remains, fertilize the soil and till it up to get it ready for spring planting. Regular help mates! They can turn poor soil into rich organic growing space in just a winter's time. They're easy to house and care for. Since they are pastured pigs they'll eat inexpensive hay in the winter. We can even show you how we do it to get you started. 

If you don't have the time, space or inclination then just make a deposit and we'll raise it for you on our pasture and deliver it to the butcher for $350 a pig (~200 lb typical). Easy monthly payments. Cash, checks and credit cards accepted. The butcher charges $35 + 45 cents a pound to cut and wrap the meat. You just pickup your wrapped cuts - How easy can it get! Half and quarter pigs available. 

Location: Orange/WestTopsham, VT near Barre/Montpelier & Bradford
Call (802) 439-6462
or email: [email protected] 

Come visit our farmstead online or offline!
http://hollygraphicart.com/pigs/
http://hollygraphicart.com/misc/20040917pigletparade/

Walter, Holly, Will, Ben & Hope Jeffries


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Only six left...


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Shoot Highlands, you make them sound so good, if I didn't raise hogs myself, I'd be tempted to buy one!   

Have you tried posting this on the Barter Board? You might get some hits there. 
Good luck to ya!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

cowgirlone said:


> Shoot Highlands, you make them sound so good, if I didn't raise hogs myself, I'd be tempted to buy one!


Heck! You're right! If I didn't own them I would buy four! Know what, I think I just will! But I'll have to act fast!  I'm down to three little laddies left...


----------

